# Adam Gib on the error of double satisfaction



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 17, 2019)

In the foresaid book [_A Treatise on Justifying Faith_, which was doubtfully attributed to James Fraser of Brae], we have the doctrine of a _double satisfaction_ for the sins of those who perish; _one _satisfaction made by Christ on the cross, and _another_ by themselves in hell. ...

For more, see Adam Gib on the error of double satisfaction.


----------

